# Help Galloping



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah pretty much practice. Try threading your free hand's fingers (I'm assuming you neck rein) through his mane and picking your seat up and off of your horses back at first. It really helps you get a feel for the rythem. Just please wear a helmet when you practice


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I allways rise outta the seat and lean forward when I gallop.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

It depends on the length of the gallop. If you're going for a little jaunt through an open field, sitting deep and going with the motion is probably the best way to go. Make sure, though, that with the added speed and motion, you aren't giving and taking on your horse's mouth as you try to move with him!

If you're racing, or going for a longer fitness gallop, I would recommend trying to stand up. You can do a sort of modified 2-point position, just don't lean too far forward, because any unexpected movements or loss of balance could bring you down on the horn, which would be a painful experience that could break a few ribs!

Have fun, enjoy galloping, and ride safely!!!


----------



## JenC (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks! Good advice everyone!

I think I will practice this modified 2 point position at a lope, and once I feel comfortable in it, I'll practice it at the gallop. 

I wasn't wearing a helmet last time, but I will DEFINITELY be wearing one the next. I think this was the first time I truly appreciated and understood the power of a horse.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, definitely wear a helmet! I'm glad you understand how easily you could get seriously injured. Your head is the most important part of your body, PROTECT IT!

It also REALLY helps to practice your modified two-point at the trot, it builds up your muscle stamina for when you're doin it with a lot more motion!


----------



## JenC (Apr 26, 2010)

Ah, good idea. I could definitely use the stamina in my legs, that is for sure.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, and not only will it help out your galloping, but you just CAN'T go wrong with strong legs!!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Yay! Congrats! I'm sure it was great, and with practise you will enjoy it even more! :grin:

When I gallop, I raise myself slighly out of the saddle to free up the horse's back (unless I am wanting to stop or slow the horse down, hehe). But right now I haven't been able to gallop, because at the moment I am trying to calm Night Heat's mind... (and I'm sure a mad gallop in the field will ruin alot of the work I have achieved so far). :lol:


----------



## JenC (Apr 26, 2010)

It was fun. I have been thinking about it all week. I never realized how much the horses enjoy it was well!

My horse started out fussing about leaving the group behind (we were in a big group), but then when the girls went out for a second gallop after we had returned to the group, he was fussing about not being able to go with them. He just wanted to go, go, go after he had a taste!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It does take practice to find your balance at the run. If I am just running across a nice flat area for fun, I will generally just keep my seat. However, if I am running across terrain that is a little bit rough, I will rise to the modified 2-point. It helps me keep my balance and gets me out of the horse's way for when he has to drop down a little gully or leap across a deep cow trail. It is perfectly okay if you have to hang on to the horn at first, but only hang on with one hand. Leave your rein hand free so that you are still in control of the horse. Just remember to not run him all the time. Make sure to set aside time to practice the controlled canter/lope so that he doesn't automatically want to run every time. I made that mistake with a horse a long time ago and now he is hell on wheels to ride.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

This can be scary at first, second, third, etc.... I never did like it when my friends would decide to just take off into a full gallop without me knowing. I usually like to work up to one so I feel more in control. Honestly, I use the horn every now and then too. No shame. I feel a little more stabile. So What?? Only when you are super comfortable with the gallop and your horse you may never need to use it. Like everyone said, just practice but make sure you are comfortable with your speeds before you gallop. Make sure you can stop that gallop if a situation arrises. All in all, it is exillerating and you look to do more. Have fun with it and stay safe.


----------



## beckyarchie (Aug 29, 2009)

awww, you guys are lucky to have a horn to hold onto! i live in england and obviously ride english, so i have the choice of a dressage saddle or showjumping! gotta go with the jumping saddle, but i always rise out of my seat a little to stay out of her way and absorb the motion in my knees.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

I always two-point in the gallop but maybe thats just me. I don't gallop much but my horse was a trained barrel horse before he came to me and I do gallop him sometimes just to get his built up energy out. I ride english so I don't have a horn to hold on to so I only gallop in a western, its perfectly fine to hold onto the horn but make sure you're still in control.


----------

